

Arora Browser 0.10.0, shipping with AdBlock built in - icefox
http://arorabrowser.blogspot.com/2009/10/arora-0100.html

======
shard
I don't know if a bear mounting the planet is a proper logo for a web browser.

~~~
icefox
Hehe, originally it was supposed to be a bear sleeping on a planet. Probably
should come up with a new one :)

------
stcredzero
The name bears some explaining. (Not a pun on the logo/mascot.) It looks too
much like a misspelling of "aurora."

~~~
icefox
It is a palindrome, my wife liked it, and there was currently not a project
called arora out there.

